# Nouveau sur apple tv



## Crustipat (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour 

alors je vous explique mon probleme. Je n'arrive pas a mettre des film sur apple TV, je suis allé voir le vendeur et y m'a dit de télécharger un logiciel( FFmpeg) pour encoder les films.Seulement voila y ne se passent rien et je ne trouve pas le moyen de les encoder et de les mettre sur itunes.

Pitié a une âme charitable.


----------



## fun08 (28 Décembre 2013)

BONJOUR


  Souris clique droit  service  dans la fenêtre qui s ouvre ENCODER LA VIDEOS  SELECTIONNER 

  sinon tèlècharger total vidéos converters lite


----------



## Stegue (28 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

Handbrake est très bien pour convertir les vidéos.


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Décembre 2013)

bonjour,

Pourquoi tu n'utilise la fonction airplay pour faire de la recopie de vidéos de ton macbook vers ton téléviseur grâce à ton appleTV ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2013)

Crustipat a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> alors je vous explique mon probleme. Je n'arrive pas a mettre des film sur apple TV,



Bonjour,

On ne peut pas "mettre" de films dans une Apple TV, seulement les regarder. 
Soit par le biais des solutions proposées (youtube, viméo) la recopie vidéo, ou accéder à son iTunes depuis cette dernière si le mac est en route.


----------



## clairemarine (29 Décembre 2013)

Crustipat a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> alors je vous explique mon probleme. Je n'arrive pas a mettre des film sur apple TV, je suis allé voir le vendeur et y m'a dit de télécharger un logiciel( FFmpeg) pour encoder les films.Seulement voila y ne se passent rien et je ne trouve pas le moyen de les encoder et de les mettre sur itunes.
> 
> Pitié a une âme charitable.


Bonjour, 
Apple TV est un moyen de diffusion et non de stockage
Tous les contenus audio et vidéo stockés sur I Mac, I phone ou I pad peuvent être lus sur téléviseur via Apple TV dès lors que l'on a coché ce choix


----------

